

Mystery solved: why do knuckles crack - unreal37
http://www.cnet.com/news/mystery-solved-why-do-knuckles-crack/

======
JoeAltmaier
Dr. Adrian Flatt at the University of Iowa did a similar thing back in the
'80s. I've known this since I was a child. Not news.

